# That little icon for posts with images?



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Hey,

Has anyone else noticed that the forum index pages arenâ€™t displaying that little icon to tell you if a thread contains images?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Its when we moved(or forced to move after the hack) to the new version of yaBB 1.3.1. You will also notice that the extra smilies are no longer available either.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Thought it might have been. I just thought that was a nice little feature. Any plans to get it back?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Its when we moved(or forced to move after the hack) to the new version of yaBB 1.3.1. You will also notice that the extra smilies are no longer available either.


I miss the extra smileys; sometimes only a dunces cap fits!  ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Finding the time to add all the mods that we're all used to back into 1.3.1 is difficult.

Jae has some of the mods available (i.e. smilies) but hasn't had time to install them. I'm trying to get some of the others working (i.e. New icon going to first unread post, report to moderator, images in thread)


----------

